# Views on Nice, please.



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

G has a yen to go to Nice on our Frence trip in April. I know there are some conflicting views about whether it is a good place to visit or not. I have searched on here but putting 'Nice' in a search throws up all the 'nice' results too and there seems to be a lot of things that MHF folks think are nice.

I see in both Aires books that there aren't any aires listed very near Nice, (no surprise I suppose) but would love some first hand experiences to read. 

So is it worth a visit or not? If you have been, where did you stay? If you didn't stay in Nice, is it easy to drive into and park? We would be there sometime around the second/third week of April (if we get that far down in the first place.)

Thanks in advance.

Ca


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Fella

I really enjoyed Nice. 
There is an aire around a few miles from the main drag. Good news is there is a bus stop around 2 minute walk from the aire. [walk left out of aire and up the small gradient] 
If memory serves it's around 15 mins to the old town and 1€ [don't quote me though].

You can also stay 5 days at the aire. It's got no electric but does have drainage & water.
I walked down the the airport to meet my other half, as she flew in.

The aire was busy, it can be a tight squeeze.

Want a cheap eat... try Socca down in the old town.. like a massive pancake type savoury have it with black pepper... a couple of euros.

The beaches are pebble-y but really clean.

Went it June it was very warm but not uncomfortable.

hth

w


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

wilse said:


> Hi Fella
> I really enjoyed Nice.
> There is an aire around a few miles from the main drag.
> hth
> w


Can you please, please, please try to remember what Aire that was? If not is it north, south, east or west of Nice? Any identifying or redeeming features??? Or does anybody else know where it might be?

Thanks anyway for putting me on the trail.

Ca

(girlie not fellarie!!)


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We stayed on the municipal site at Cassis aong the coast from Marseille and went by train in to Nice and stayed at a cheap hotel. Nice is wel worth seeing although not as upmarket as I expected. Still interesting,
Cassis is a lovely smallish seaside town.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Girlie...

You are in luck.

Nice Aire

Hopefully if this link works you'll be looking for the car park with a white car in it.
Route de Pugets is the nearest road.
The tree is hiding the water tap.
This site takes around 6 trucks or 12 in a squeeze.

You can cycle down to the town.

Enjoy.

PS it's a FREE aire!
Wilse


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ca*

Hello Ca,

Tell G it realy ain't that nice in Nice.

I like Cannes, Cannes Mandelieu and Menton.

The best Places in the region are From around Frejus (No proper Aire) to Hyeres along the coast.

Try 
Ste. Maxime
Grimaud
Port Grimaud (Small roadside Aire often full with Travelers)
St. Pons Les Mures (Grimaud inland)
St. Tropez
Cavaliere, probably one of the nicest coastal towns along the coast for motorhomers

Here is my favorite webcam

Click for webcam

There are some webcams for Nice but on certain search engines they may bring up nice porn sites when you enter "nice webcam"!.

Cavaliere Aire Weblink Here

Or here

There are also plenty of beachside campsites available from around €15 (ACSI) or similar out of season.

De Mures @ Grimaud €15 ACSI
All Singing All Dancing Site €22 ish
The Best I know in Cannes from €22
Paramousquier Camping French & English Owner

TM


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

There is a nice campsite complete with swimming pool at Villeneuve Loubet on the coast road from Nice to Antibes, about 6 miles from the airport. It is called Le Veille Ferme.
Where you turn off the main road into the road to the campsite, the Boulevard des Groules, there are often wild campers in the layby there.
The main road is the Route de Nice. It is on the inland side of the railway line. On the beach side is the Route de Bord-de-Mer which is best got to from the Nice end. Opposite the Boulevard des Groules on this road there is a carpark which is usually home to about 25 campervans. There is water. I talked to a Dutch fellow camping there October 2008. He had been going there for 2 or 3 weeks every year. He said the police do come along sometimes and shoo us off but we come straight back and they don't bother very often. Mind you, he said, there were loos here last year and they have gone...
Happy travels
Patrick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Shoos and Loos*



Patrick_Phillips said:


> There is a nice campsite complete with swimming pool at Villeneuve Loubet on the coast road from Nice to Antibes, about 6 miles from the airport. It is called Le Veille Ferme.
> Where you turn off the main road into the road to the campsite, the Boulevard des Groules, there are often wild campers in the layby there.
> The main road is the Route de Nice. It is on the inland side of the railway line. On the beach side is the Route de Bord-de-Mer which is best got to from the Nice end. Opposite the Boulevard des Groules on this road there is a carpark which is usually home to about 25 campervans. There is water. I talked to a Dutch fellow camping there October 2008. He had been going there for 2 or 3 weeks every year. He said the police do come along sometimes and shoo us off but we come straight back and they don't bother very often. Mind you, he said, there were loos here last year and they have gone...
> Happy travels
> Patrick


Shoos and no loos..........

Oh I could'nt be doing with the hastle. I think I would try and strike up a deal with a campsite.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> There is a nice campsite complete with swimming pool at Villeneuve Loubet on the coast road from Nice to Antibes, about 6 miles from the airport. It is called Le Veille Ferme.
> Where you turn off the main road into the road to the campsite, the Boulevard des Groules, there are often wild campers in the layby there.
> The main road is the Route de Nice. It is on the inland side of the railway line. On the beach side is the Route de Bord-de-Mer which is best got to from the Nice end. Opposite the Boulevard des Groules on this road there is a carpark which is usually home to about 25 campervans. There is water. I talked to a Dutch fellow camping there October 2008. He had been going there for 2 or 3 weeks every year. He said the police do come along sometimes and shoo us off but we come straight back and they don't bother very often. Mind you, he said, there were loos here last year and they have gone...
> Happy travels
> Patrick


We stayed at Le Veille Ferme during Oct '07 and found it a lovely site. Nice can be easily accessed either by bus or train. As Patrick said there is some wild camping going on at the beach side but we gave it a miss at the time as we had our daughter and six month old grandson on board.
The whole stretch of coast from Frejus to Monaco IMO is not the most MH friendly.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Some great information there, once again, you wonderful MHF members. All of above now to be collated and put into my Little Pink Notebook. 

So much France, only one lifetime (and half of it is nearly gone!!)

Ca


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*MH*



Jean-Luc said:


> Patrick_Phillips said:
> 
> 
> > There is a nice campsite complete with swimming pool at Villeneuve Loubet on the coast road from Nice to Antibes, about 6 miles from the airport. It is called Le Veille Ferme.
> ...


Reason I suggested anything West of Frejus

Grimuad has 3 Campsites on the beach
St. Tropez at least 2
and Cavaliere a Superb AIRE


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sounds*



CaGreg said:


> Some great information there, once again, you wonderful MHF members. All of above now to be collated and put into my Little Pink Notebook.
> 
> So much France, only one lifetime (and half of it is nearly gone!!)
> 
> Ca


Oh you won't die young!

(Sure your not half way yet)


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Nice*

 Ciao Ca, surprised nobody has so far mentioned inland from Nice.
Well worth a visit whilst you are there is Grasse - well known perfume brands all have distilleries /shops that you can visit. Also Saint Paul de Vence, a lovely unspoilt artists village.
There is an aire just west of Nice airport, on a bus route. Can't remember what it's called though.
You will enjoy it, and are also within striking distance of Ventimiglia/Bordighera; both interesting Italian Riviera resorts. You could even stay in Italy, and then commute (half an hour) to Nice.
Nice used to be Italian, and Giuseppe Garibaldi was born there.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

From Cassis we went to a nice little municipal site at Bonnieux which is well worth a visit and near Aix and Avignon and the lavendar fields


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Good piece in this month's MMM magazine on Nice and environs.

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Nice*



eddied said:


> :
> Nice used to be Italian, and Giuseppe Garibaldi was born there.
> saluti,
> eddied


Is that why it is so Scruffy


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Scruffy Nice?*

:lol: Possibly


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks again for all the really useful information. It's great to get good, firsthand experience. Eddie, I know that we might be very close to the Italian border and I think that the first time that Greg sees a signpost saying 'Italia (only) 200km' he will probably want to have a quick detour, even though we said we would stay in France this year after being in Spain last year.
Oh the wonderful enticements when in a motorhome!!

Ca


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Scruffy Nice?*



eddied said:


> :lol: Possibly


The promenade des anglais is okay and Italy with its cheap booze just over the border (serve some great meals at realistic prices (Myopic in comparison to the so called "high class" food in Monaco).

I still think the unspoiled towns and villages along the more westerly coast or inland are a better option.

You will also notice in our out of season a very high number of French Cars in Italy and an even higher number of Italian Registered cars in France.

TM


----------

